# 25 hp Yamaha Outboard 4-stroke Carburetor



## javierbarberi (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello, I was inquiring if anyone knows how to pull the carburetor off a 25 hp Yamaha Outboard 4-stroke? I was able to remove the large 10mm bolt that is closest to me but cant seem to get to the other bolt due to the manifold and even if I were to get to it, it wouldn't come out due to the manifold hitting it. Any help?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

I just did a Johnson that looks similar, but they're a Suzuki. I had to remove the manifold and carb assy, then remove the carb from the manifold.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, it would be quicker if he dropped the manifold off first, just means one more gasket to change.


----------

